# looking for work south burbs of chicago



## thundercat99 (Dec 15, 2003)

2 trucks available for plowing and salting 

chevy dually with Blizzard 8-10 

international 1900 with 11ft blade and under tailgate salter

experienced operators with clean driving records avaible 24-7 fully insured 

possible available skid -steer and 40ft dump for snow removal 

looking for a minium of 6-8 hours on a averge push

Benegas Snow Management
708 -516-1640


----------



## mo snowboy (Sep 10, 2004)

*Sub work in Chicago*

Have you tried calling Tovars Snow Plowing?


----------



## thundercat99 (Dec 15, 2003)

*not shure*

didnt think they had any work south i thought the were mostly northwest burbs


----------



## thundercat99 (Dec 15, 2003)

*still looking*

still looking for work


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

According to Dean at Snow Systems he is all over now, not sure about that. Check with Dean at Snow systems they might have something for you.
Todd


----------

